
Twilio: Powerful API For Phone Services That Can Recreate GrandCentral In 15 Lines Of Code - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/20/twilio-powerful-api-for-phone-services-that-can-recreate-grandcentral-in-15-lines-of-code/
======
jeffiel
Hi Guys, thanks for the kind words about Twilio. If any YC folks want invites,
just hit me up: jeff@twilio.com. Can't wait to see what you guys can build.

------
drm237
I got a chance to talk to Jeff from Twilio over a month ago and the service
looks really promising, especially once they get some speech recognition
integrated. Definitely check it out!

------
mmelin
This is really an awesome product with a classic, real business model: "Here's
something that lets you build stuff to make money a lot faster than before.
Please give us money for it." I love it!

Also: international outbound calls are hopefully around the corner, since
that's a key requirement for what I have in mind.

------
rantfoil
I met Jeff from Twilio at a conference recently -- his pitch was instantly
very compelling. It's one of those a-ha ideas that I think is going to go a
really long way.

------
thomasswift
> Note, the preferred stack is Apache with Erlang running on a linux hacked
> Coleco that's missing one controller.

Quality stuff on the home page. I'm excited about this service.

~~~
comatose_kid
I wasn't aware that Linux ran on the z80...

------
bprater
Damn impressive. Make sure you hit up the site's homepage and look at the 4
demos they have available.

I don't know if you can really do GrandCentral in 15 lines, but the examples
they provide get the mouth watering.

------
mseebach
It could be made clearer that it won't work outside US/Canada.

------
raja
Twilio looks very impressive and we are seriously considering using it. Has
anyone written an app with it yet or looked at the competitive landscape?
Ribbit?

RB

------
tsally
Wow, this looks really great. I'm excited to see how far this goes. Just out
of curiousity, is your blog supposed to be invite only (it is at the moment)?

------
vaksel
someone SHOULD recreate GrandCentral. Its been a long time since Google bought
them, and people still can't register new accounts.

------
jhancock
I like the simplified API. Can anyone recommend an ultra-simple API for SMSs?
I am soon to need a lib (maybe for ruby) that has such simple semantics but
for SMSs. One key attribute I'll need is to easily associate SMS replies to
the context of the previous send. This will be my first SMS app, so any
pointers would be appreciated.

~~~
jvyduna
At PollEverywhere, we got a great head start from textmarks.com (41411).
Although we may outgrow it, it's got the most straightforward API of any.

We're also big fans of Twilio. We're eager for dictionary-constrained speech
recognition. Great job, Jeff.

------
redorb
After looking into it, I'm very impressed; simply amazing how simple it makes
it.

------
chime
I think I'm going to play around with this service soon. Seems very exciting.

------
ajju
What an awesome idea! This could be very useful to us.Kudos.

------
rokhayakebe
Here is a startup with a "clear" business model: Pay as you go.

